# New kid on the block



## KakashiHakate (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi to all of you. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Josh .I've studied Uechi Ryu for the past 10 years, with the belt of brown w/ black stripe as proof of my work. In half a year, I'll be elidgable for ichidan (1st Dan) and I'm working my damnedst to get there. 

My newest facination is ninjutsu, which brought me to this forum because I'm kind of a special case in my "quest" for training in ninjitsu.
There is no dojo within my area that teaches authentic ninjitsu, so I came here to get advice, and potentially trian myself. If possible. 

My problem is lack of commitment, and sudden loss of interest, and I can't let this happen this time around. So, It's nice to be here, and I'm really looking to get some good advice.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT.   Glad you are going to stick with it.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## MJS (Dec 4, 2006)

KakashiHakate said:


> Hi to all of you. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Josh .I've studied Uechi Ryu for the past 10 years, with the belt of brown w/ black stripe as proof of my work. In half a year, I'll be elidgable for ichidan (1st Dan) and I'm working my damnedst to get there.
> 
> My newest facination is ninjutsu, which brought me to this forum because I'm kind of a special case in my "quest" for training in ninjitsu.
> There is no dojo within my area that teaches authentic ninjitsu, so I came here to get advice, and potentially trian myself. If possible.
> ...


 
Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay! 

As for your interest in Ninjutsu...if you haven't already, check out the Ninjutsu section we have here. There are a number of great people that can help you with any questions you may have. If you havent already, you may also want to check this link out. You may find something nearby.

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Dec 5, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...As MJS posted check out the Ninjitsu section for help and guidance...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  I hope that there is a good Budo Taijutsu Dojo nearby (or a training group) where you can experience authentic Ninjutsu.  If not try and attend some seminars.  This is definately not an art that you can teach yourself.  Good luck.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2006)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting.


----------



## exile (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to the board, KH---good to have you with us!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Good luck finding a class - sorry I can't help directly.


----------



## bydand (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## kosho (Dec 5, 2006)

welcome,
 never more backwards to move forwards


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome, congrats and best not try to teach yourself...all the same stuff you've seen.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome Josh,

Hope you enjoy your stay.



take care,
Chang


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kakashi


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------

